# Saturday am rides?



## o3jeff (Jun 18, 2010)

Anyone riding? Thinking maybe the WH res, the earlier the better. Would like to get an 11 miler in so I can break the 200 mile mark for the year.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 18, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Anyone riding? Thinking maybe the WH res, the earlier the better. Would like to get an 11 miler in so I can break the 200 mile mark for the year.



Randi and I will probably be riding somewhere, just not sure where or when.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 18, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Randi and I will probably be riding somewhere, just not sure where or when.



thanks


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 18, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> thanks



your welcome


----------



## Trev (Jun 18, 2010)

Not riding Sat am.

Does this help?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 18, 2010)

Trev said:


> Not riding Sat am.
> 
> Does this help?



mucho


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 18, 2010)

This is all coming together nicely! I am riding Saturday am, hopefully early, maybe with the evils, but not sure when or where, but without Trev.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 19, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Randi and I will probably be riding somewhere, just not sure where or when.



You guys riding?


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 19, 2010)

Riding the Rez @ 10


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 19, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Riding the Rez @ 10


Solo?


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 19, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Solo?



Nope, with a few other folks from the Southington crew


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 19, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You guys riding?



We are riding with a new friend Randi made on FB. Some guy named Timmay M Barbie. Seems like an OK guy.


----------



## severine (Jun 19, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> We are riding with a new friend Randi made on FB. Some guy named Timmay M Barbie. Seems like an OK guy.



So how'd that go...? I hear he really likes his frilly accessories.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 19, 2010)

severine said:


> So how'd that go...? I hear he really likes his frilly accessories.



Ok I guess, the guy is kind of a freak. Was trying to get Randi and I to join him, Paul,  o3jeff and Trev at some wierd club were people pee on each other. We had to decline the invite as it's just not our scene. He also wouldn't shut up about Bailies....I think he may have a drinking problem.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 20, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Anyone riding? Thinking maybe the WH res, the earlier the better. Would like to get an 11 miler in so I can break the 200 mile mark for the year.



Saw the Jeep there this morning. Hope you had a good rip but more importantly did you manage to get those 11 miles?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Saw the Jeep there this morning. Hope you had a good rip but more importantly did you manage to get those 11 miles?


Fell about 1.1 mile short. Should be able to get it on today ride!  Sorry I didn't ride with your crew, I wanted to be back early to try and accomplish some stuff around the house.


----------



## severine (Jun 20, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Sorry I didn't ride with your crew, I wanted to be back early to try and accomplish some stuff around the house.


Did you get that painting done? Heck of a day to be stuck inside yesterday!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2010)

severine said:


> Did you get that painting done? Heck of a day to be stuck inside yesterday!



Some of it.... Just wasn't enough time and motivation to finish it up.


----------

